# Wowie wow!!



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Would you spend this much money on a yarn like this? What would you make with it & for who?

I am truly thinking about buying one skein & making a shawl for myself. I would never spend this on one skein for any one else.

I look forward to all opinions before I buy.

Thankhttp://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1604/gracies_lace/?utm_source=Fiesta+Stalkers&utm_campaign=745a64ec8b-Site+Wide&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_def3771de2-745a64ec8b-19541401s


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Um ??? Yarn like what?


----------



## sharinana (Dec 11, 2012)

What yarn....?never mind, I see the web address, my bad!


----------



## sfincher (Apr 13, 2011)

since it is about 1000 yards it prob is not a bad price for nice lace weight - but I am not an expert on lace yarn or cost :-D


----------



## sfincher (Apr 13, 2011)

if you click on the link it brings up some yarn - it takes a min for the picture to load


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I think I would have to feel it first. That might make me love it enough to spring for it. But it would have to feel heavenly and I would need to know exactly what I was going to make with it. 
Ellie


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

That's a lot for one ball/one project. But for a special project or a special person (like you!), sure, if I had some extra funds one month I'd get it.


----------



## KNITBUDDY (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful yarn would love to have but beyond my budget.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

there goes my grocery money!!!!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I agree-Wow! So gorgeous! Wouldn't you feel like a million bucks wearing a shawl made out of that!! I really like the "pansies" color and the one I think is called "undersea gardens". 

I think the price is not all that bad considering the yardage. I also think we need to treat ourselves once in awhile....so go for it!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

kneonknitter said:


> Would you spend this much money on a yarn like this? What would you make with it & for who?
> 
> I am truly thinking about buying one skein & making a shawl for myself. I would never spend this on one skein for any one else.
> 
> ...


Isn't it funny, I posted just this yarn today as well. Mine is called "Would you buy this yarn?"
Here is my thread: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-191936-1.html


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

$50 for 100 gm? More expensive does not always mean better quality. Would anyone really notice the difference if you used a comparable, but more affordable yarn? I didn't read that anything was extraordinary about this particular brand - what I do read is lots of fancy marketing terms - "wonderfully soft" "a winner in every circle", "warmth and delight" - everyone wants you to believe their yarn is the best, but you can say those things about a lot of yarns. The only thing that would make me spend that much money for a 100 gm skein of yarn would be color - If it was the perfect color that I had been searching for and couldn't find anything else that was even close - then I might consider it...but I would probably revise my idea of what the perfect color was instead!


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> Would you spend this much money on a yarn like this? What would you make with it & for who?
> 
> I am truly thinking about buying one skein & making a shawl for myself. I would never spend this on one skein for any one else.
> 
> ...


Not on your life.
Sue


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> $50 for 100 gm? More expensive does not always mean better quality. Would anyone really notice the difference if you used a comparable, but more affordable yarn? I didn't read that anything was extraordinary about this particular brand - what I do read is lots of fancy marketing terms - "wonderfully soft" "a winner in every circle", "warmth and delight" - everyone wants you to believe their yarn is the best, but you can say those things about a lot of yarns. The only thing that would make me spend that much money for a 100 gm skein of yarn would be color - If it was the perfect color that I had been searching for and couldn't find anything else that was even close - then I might consider it...but I would probably revise my idea of what the perfect color was instead!


All great points mopgenorth. That's why I am hesitating. It's like, 'adorable apartment = very tiny with room for only one.' lol


----------



## techmama (Aug 13, 2012)

Try Knitpicks Shimmer instead. Laceweight, baby alpaca and silk and a dream to work up. I've knitted two scarves with the blue and violet tones, and am now crocheting a dress with the cream "white" color.
http://www.knitpicks.com/yarn-fiber/shimmer-hand-dyed-lace-yarn.html


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Well, considering it's a high micron count merino (we're talking very soft), cashmere and silk, the price and the yardage are commensurate with what I'd expect. I have some similar yarn and the price is similar as well.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> All great points mopgenorth. That's why I am hesitating. It's like, 'adorable apartment = very tiny with room for only one.' lol


I think it would also make a big difference to me if I could touch and feel it and maybe see something that had been made with it - I would be extremely hesitant to pay that much for yarn sight unseen.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I say go for it. Sometimes you deserve a little treat and think of how wonderful you will feel everytime you wear your beautiful shawl. I once splurged on an Italian silk/wool blend and feel like a princess when I wear that sweater. It was a pleasure to knit and worth every penny.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

techmama said:


> Try Knitpicks Shimmer instead. Laceweight, baby alpaca and silk and a dream to work up. I've knitted two scarves with the blue and violet tones, and am now crocheting a dress with the cream "white" color.
> http://www.knitpicks.com/yarn-fiber/shimmer-hand-dyed-lace-yarn.html


Thanks I like that.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

techmama said:


> Try Knitpicks Shimmer instead. Laceweight, baby alpaca and silk and a dream to work up. I've knitted two scarves with the blue and violet tones, and am now crocheting a dress with the cream "white" color.
> http://www.knitpicks.com/yarn-fiber/shimmer-hand-dyed-lace-yarn.html


Excellent choice - I love Knit Picks yarns - the 
Gloss is also wonderful (70/30 merino/silk).


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I would definitely need to know what I was going to knit with it. It's so pretty but so are a lot of yarns.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

kneonknitter said:


> I am truly thinking about buying one skein & making a shawl for myself. I would never spend this on one skein for any one else.


I, agree, this much of an investment is only for me!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

How do you choose only one colour?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Blindfolded! :lol:


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

OK....if I was to buy this yarn, I would use the coupon code that came in my email box today for 20% off.
Coupon Code: GL81413


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I like the yardage to price ratio...especially since Silk is involved! Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

It's colors are stunning! It's definitely too rich for my blood, but:
I say: If you can afford it, Treat Yourself and GO FOR IT!!
And: Jump on that coupon mentioned above (by Sweet Sue).


----------



## Sao (Jan 2, 2013)

I say go for it!


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

If you can afford it and would like it, why on earth not? It looks beautiful.....


kneonknitter said:


> Would you spend this much money on a yarn like this? What would you make with it & for who?
> 
> I am truly thinking about buying one skein & making a shawl for myself. I would never spend this on one skein for any one else.
> 
> ...


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Ouch,beautiful yes. :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Well I treated myself and my sister to some Quiviut yarn last year so all I can say that if you feel like treating yourself then go for it! A one off splurge can be good for you,


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

kneonknitter said:


> Would you spend this much money on a yarn like this? What would you make with it & for who?
> 
> I am truly thinking about buying one skein & making a shawl for myself. I would never spend this on one skein for any one else.
> 
> ...


If you type in "Gracie's Lace" in the Ravelry search box (scroll down to Yarn) you'll find many projects that use it.
Maybe seeing them will help you make your decision


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL.......but OUCH!!!!


----------



## DeeMar38 (Oct 3, 2011)

If this yarn (which is very beautiful) is something you really want.... go for it. Life is short, enjoy a treat now and then.


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

On DBNY today they have some Fiests yarn. try looking there first as it is 50% off to start with
Jeanette9


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

yes I got the site for that yesterday.....beautiful yarn, but way out of my budget.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

that yarn is beautiful. the price works out to about 5 cents a yard. not bad for a truly special project.


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

Go ahead and treat yourself, you deserve it! I would have to think more than twice before spending that amount of money on yarn.


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

If you treat yourself, you will have something fabulous for ever that will give you pleasure every time you use it, many people would spend that money on fine wine/food/theatre tickets etc and have nothing left to show for it afterwards, and while it does seem a bit of an extravegence, it isn't even a tank of fuel......


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow is right. Yes, a shawl for yourself out of that yarn sounds wonderful.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

That is spectacular yarn, and twice as much yardage as you would get in most skeins of lace weight... Enough for something really nice! Yum!



kneonknitter said:


> Would you spend this much money on a yarn like this? What would you make with it & for who?
> 
> I am truly thinking about buying one skein & making a shawl for myself. I would never spend this on one skein for any one else.
> 
> ...


----------



## monkeypants4926 (Jan 20, 2013)

Not on a regular basis, but as a one off, absolutely.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

It costs as much as two skeins of lace weight, so it's not a bad deal for the yardage.


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

After looking at all the color ways, I find it hard to visualize any of them knit up!Usually I can imagine, but maybe it's the wide spread from light to dark, dark in some of them and others seem to have somewhat muddy tones. Just can't make a picture of them in my brain...


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Here are some projects made with this yarn: http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/fiesta-yarns-gracies-lace/projects?page=1

One poster said the color changes work better in crochet...


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes, I would spend that much money on it if I thought the quality warranted it. 

But also,yarn is never used up as far as I am concerned. I have taken out some of my hand knit items, reconditioned, and re-knitted with the yarn. This yarn could be a shawl for yourself in 3 months and something completely different 10 years from now if you chose to rework the yarn.


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes, I would spend that much money on it if I thought the quality warranted it. 

But also,yarn is never used up as far as I am concerned. I have taken out some of my hand knit items, reconditioned, and re-knitted with the yarn. This yarn could be a shawl for yourself in 3 months and something completely different 10 years from now if you chose to rework the yarn.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Webbs has it for a little cheaper, but it is beautiful yarn, especially with the cashmere in it.
http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-weight-lace/_/page/2/


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

If you like the yarn and can afford that price go for it and enjoy the shaw or what ever you decide to make with it.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

As beautiful it may be, whow many people can afford such price? We always are looking for bargains, and as I see it yarn shops don't have enough customers to stay in business. Only those who work with yarns understand why somebody would spend so much money to make a garment, most people will say, " I can buy two/three sweaters for that price" 
I think if I bought that yarn, once I finish the garment I would live the price tag on it.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

Gorgeous colours but I couldn't spend that much. Good idea to treat yourself, though, in case no one else does!


----------



## destinyarnshop (Apr 6, 2013)

You can buy it cheaper at your LYS. Fiesta Yarns adds about $3 to the price when you buy it online directly from them. Then they cheat the yarn shops out of the sale by offering a 20% discount. I am dropping this yarn from my store and will never do business with them again. If I were you, I'd go for the Knitpicks yarn...anything but support this company.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not sure. It would depend on my budget at the time and the feel of the yarn. I'm sure you could find less expensive yarn that would do as well. Is it the yarn or the color you love?


----------



## obxamom (Apr 21, 2013)

If you like it you like the colour then go for it. This is for you so treat yourself. Personally I have knitted with less expensive and ha e purchased some that are a bit more expensive and I ha e noticed a quality difference. I knitted with Wollmeise yarns for projects and they are a dream to knit with. I looked at her yarns and they are nice. another option is a company called handsome fibers. they have beautiful hand dyed yarns free shipping and great service. I ordered a hank on the 9 the of august and it came yesterday.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

That is about average price for laceweight, fine merino yarn if you consider the yardage. I was at my LYS yesterday and purchased some Madeline Tosh hand dyed superwash merino wool and paid $26.50 for 420 yards. I would say this is about the average price for this type of yarn.

Since it doesn't appear that anyone here on KP has used this yarn, I would suggest reading some reviews. Ravelry would be a good place to start AND here are some reviews from other places on the internet.

http://www.google.com/#bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&fp=e2e51edbcbf5c046&q=gracie's+lace+yarn+reviews

Several of us on KP recently found out about some hand dyed yarns at prices that seemed "too good to be true". Together we did research on the company, it's product and decided to take a chance and order ourselves after reading several positive reviews. We were all thrilled with our yarns! You can do the same with this yarn... apparently it gets very good reviews on Ravelry... I haven't read the others.

I would say "go for it", but since I have, yesterday... and do very often, I really enjoy working with beautiful yarns and the beautiful COLORS are half of the joy.... so "Go for it". Hey, as long as your bills are paid, the kids are fed, etc. You should be able to enjoy spending your PIN money!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Boy, that is some beautiful yarn! What an incredible range of colorways as well. At 960 yards, it really isn't that expensive when you think that some sock yarns are around $20 for 400 yards. Would love to see your project when completed.


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

No, thanks!


----------



## obxamom (Apr 21, 2013)

Suo said:


> Boy, that is some beautiful yarn! What an incredible range of colorways as well. At 960 yards, it really isn't that expensive when you think that some sock yarns are around $20 for 400 yards. Would love to see your project when completed.


I agree. There is 1000 yrd there so your getting a good buy. Amyknits I like the yarn you just purchased love the coloures.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

That's a lot of yardage. So if you look at the yards found in similar lace weight yarns, I think it won't be too much different in price. So, depending on the pattern you choose, you might be able to get two out of one hank.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

If I wanted it for myself, and if I had the money to purchase it, OF COURSE I WOULD! I find that we do more for others with our knitting and crocheting than we do for others. If that is the case with you, indulge yourself a little. I make and give most of what I do away to others. If I buy yarn for myself, my husband is insistent that I buy quality yarn and the type I want for myself. Of course he also realizes the work that goes into making the projects, so he wants me to have exactly the yarn I want. 
Have fun.


----------



## franbhines (Oct 9, 2012)

It's gorgeous. I make so many things for others and seldom for myself. i say buy it. You deserve it.


----------



## dgoll (May 12, 2013)

I saw this yesterday with the 20% off coupon, which is the only way I would buy it. I would make a wingspan!


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

kneonknitter said:


> Would you spend this much money on a yarn like this? What would you make with it & for who?
> 
> I am truly thinking about buying one skein & making a shawl for myself. I would never spend this on one skein for any one else.
> 
> ...


What are they selling? The whole store?

Madkiwi


----------



## Pixie Dust (Sep 21, 2011)

No way would I spend that amount of money!!!!!¡!!!!! That's crazy


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

It's lovely yarn but I think it is overpriced. It's not quivot, I think you can do better on that fiber combo if you shop around.


----------



## MarshaHicks (Jul 16, 2013)

If Mom was alive i would buy it for her she was the best


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Couldn't afford it if I wanted to! :roll:


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok, here's a thought - what would it cost to buy a ready made lace shawl? And you would be restricted by the color and the yarn that went into making it. This way you could pick the color, pick the pattern, and hopefully you wear it yourself. You are worth it.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

I would like to see a sample worked in the yarn to see how the color falls.


----------



## Brookwood (Aug 18, 2011)

Geez this is beautiful. I'm afraid I would buy it just because its beautiful!


----------



## Brookwood (Aug 18, 2011)

Geez this is beautiful. I'm afraid I would buy it just because its beautiful!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

I checked out site and noting they have is inexpensive. I guess I not up to there class.


----------



## MaryBethBlus (Apr 5, 2013)

It is beautiful but I would not buy it. To me it is way over priced. Just think how many Scarfs/projects U could have made if U bought 50 smackeroos worth of a comparable yarn. How many could U make happy then? It is UR moola baby! Get what U want. Want to see what and type of yarn and end results please!!


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

I sometimes compare what other things that money could buy, eg. we (DH & I) would spend more than that on a lunch out which is gone in a matter of minutes, so a beautiful shawl (the finished item) is cheap at the price.
Go for it girl.


----------



## janete (May 5, 2011)

With this yarn you are paying for the content, Silk,
Cashmere and Merino Alpaca and I also think for the continuous length. I love two of the colors, dreamy, the rest ugh. I too am now interested in the Knitpicks suggested. Will check out further in their recent sales
catalog.
Janet


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

The yardage on this yarn is excellent. Considering the quality of the yarn and the amount, I would consider this a fair price.


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

look at the yardage, you have over 900 yds. so when you
break it down the price is not that bad and y ou are working
with a quality yarn


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes. I don't think it's too expensive give the amount. Would you spend $10-12 for 200 yards?


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

Price is reasonable considering the yardage... purchasing 2 skeins of wonderful yarn would equal the price of this. Go for it!!!


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

I saw this email and I nearly fell over. The yarn does look as if it will be wonderful to knit with but I don't make scarves and I would be a little intimidated knitting with such nice yarn It was tempting.


----------



## Nittin Pearl (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't know..., several of the softer colors are very tempting, would be beautiful in a shawl. I need to hone my talent before getting this though. LOL.


----------



## Babe18 (Mar 24, 2013)

Fiesta yarns are lovely. you won't regret your purchase.Laura Brryant does the dying and she has a Raverly group if you want to learn more. She is very interactive with her fans.
It will make a beautiful shawl! 

Babe


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

I've never bought Fiesta Yarn, but I am unimpressed with what they offer for the prices they ask.


----------



## MyTrudy (Jun 29, 2013)

Trot down to / or order on line: My Rios, by Malabrigo Yarn. This is a soft, beautiful, pure merino super wash . Yummy yarn! Www.malabrigoyarn.com. I paid $14.00 for 210 yards, 100 gr.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi!
It's pretty but insanely expensive. It would make a lovely shawl, though.


----------



## litlsprite (Jul 21, 2012)

I love yarn! If I find a color I can't live without, I definitely go for it. The price for this lace yarn is about right. If you buy it, you'll enjoy every stitch you knit.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Babe18 said:


> Fiesta yarns are lovely. you won't regret your purchase.Laura Brryant does the dying and she has a Raverly group if you want to learn more. She is very interactive with her fans.
> It will make a beautiful shawl!
> 
> Babe


Thanks for the reply, Babe. Since I saw the post I keep coming back to look at the yarn again and again... I really NEED some if this... I love the colors!

Again, I think it is a good price for the yardage... Perhaps those that think the price is outrageous didn't notice that it was for almost 1000 yards.

I also bought some sock yarn yesterday that cost $22.00 for 100 grams... Nothing fancy, just Opal sock yarn.

I'm sold!


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

I wouldn't buy it for my first lace shawl because there would be the learning curve frogging. Beyond that, you'd have to decide for yourself how much it would mean to you. If you make it you would wear it more than one season!


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

It really is beautiful! So many gorgeous colors. It would be wonderful to be able to buy loads of it without a second thought! Cannot imagine what that must feel like?!!??


----------



## Carmela51 (Jan 12, 2013)

Gorgeous yarn but WAY out of my budget.


----------



## Brookwood (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey, Oprah tried to buy a $38,000 purse in Switzerland. Maybe she could buy each of us a skein. It wouldn't cost her that much! LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

you bet!!! at almost 1000 yards of 70% Extrafine Merino, 15% Cashmere, 15% Silk
I would say its worth every penny... its no different than if you had to buy 10 skeins at $5.00 a skein that only has 90 yds... I have seen those skeins too... and this yarn is so pretty ...


----------



## ebbtide2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> Would you spend this much money on a yarn like this? What would you make with it & for who?
> 
> I am truly thinking about buying one skein & making a shawl for myself. I would never spend this on one skein for any one else.
> 
> ...


NO, don't do it. My experience? I also fell in love with thiss yarn. I bought 2 skeins - 2 different ones. When I made a cake of the first one I thought it didn't look the way I anticipated. Then I knitted the beginning of a shawl. It was awful! The colorways were so short that the knitted item looked like it was made with a tweed or worse. I still have both skeins and don't know when I will ever find a use for them. Also, it is lace weight, a very thin lace weight.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

techmama said:


> Try Knitpicks Shimmer instead. Laceweight, baby alpaca and silk and a dream to work up. I've knitted two scarves with the blue and violet tones, and am now crocheting a dress with the cream "white" color.
> http://www.knitpicks.com/yarn-fiber/shimmer-hand-dyed-lace-yarn.html


Excellent suggestion! I love Alpaca and silk!


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

I have spent that much on lace yarn. Made a farose style shawl. When I finished and blocked it and started showing it off, it was well worth every penny!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

ebbtide2011 said:


> NO, don't do it. My experience? I also fell in love with thiss yarn. I bought 2 skeins - 2 different ones. When I made a cake of the first one I thought it didn't look the way I anticipated. Then I knitted the beginning of a shawl. It was awful! The colorways were so short that the knitted item looked like it was made with a tweed or worse. I still have both skeins and don't know when I will ever find a use for them. Also, it is lace weight, a very thin lace weight.


Maybe it would work into some pretty scarves or gloves. I'm thinking shorter rows might make a different pattern.


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

Isn't Fiesta's yarn just yummy looking and, yes, it IS pricey! If you click on your Link & when on their website, place your cursor on 'store' at the top of the page below the enlarged yarn hank, & when the drop down list appears, click on yarn. This will bring up a sampling of all yarns they offer. I purchased a skein of La Boheme in the colorway Painted Desert, for a shawl (pattern offered via a link on the KP last year). There are other variations of similar color and fiber content combinations of their yarns that aren't quite so pricey. The hank I purchased did not have the metallic thread in it as shown in the pattern, but I only needed 1 skein and at $7.99 for the close-out hank that usually cost $32.99 at the time, I wasn't complaining. I don't know if you took the opportunity to view the variations of the colorways but they're unbelievably gorgeous. There is one variety that Fiesta calls Linnette (the spelling might be a little off, LOL) that has similar colorways to the other hanks with other fiber content but is more cost effective. I have not used the La Boheme yet because, by the time it arrived, other priorities came into play. Good Luck with your choices and don't forget to show off your completed piece. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

In a word "No"


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Never feel bad doing something nice for yourself, spoil yourself. I suspect you do for others every day! The yarn looks beautiful and I bet it feels heavenly! :thumbup:


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I receive the emails from Fiesta and have looked at many of their yarns. They have many gorgeous colourways in their yarns but the price has always deterred me. That and not being able to feel it. I may yet purchase some if I can find a coupon or a sale bin to get a bit off. One thing I would do with a yarn of that price would be to make the pattern up in a cheaper yarn first to get all the bugs out of knitting the pattern.
If you do decide to purchase, make sure you send us all a pic and a review of the yarn


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Yep that is what I was thinking. The yardage would make it worth the price.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Sheryl-I would. Fiesta makes beautiful quality yarn. This is a Merino, silk, cashmere blend-none of which are cheap fibers.Also, look at the yardage-960 yards. Thats about double of what most laceweight yarns are put up as. $50 for what normally amounts to two skeins of good quality yarn is not a bad price. I've purchased several skeins of Lorna's Laces Helen's Lace yarn (50%silk, 50% wool) which is 1250 yards for almost $60 a skein. When you put it into perspective of the yardage, the prices aren't that bad. Denise


----------



## Knitknitwhit (Feb 7, 2013)

Not that bad when you look at the yardage you get.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

kneonknitter said:


> Would you spend this much money on a yarn like this? What would you make with it & for who?
> 
> I am truly thinking about buying one skein & making a shawl for myself. I would never spend this on one skein for any one else.
> 
> ...


How in the world will you decide on one color? The choices are amazing! I say go for it!


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

There must be GOLD with it )


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Are U awake?


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I was buying Skacel Merino, 1200 yds, 100% fine merino for about $20. (the yarn is now discontinued). I needed around 1500 yds for some of the shawls I was knitting. Depending on the shape of the shawl, you can make one from 800 yds to 2000 yards.

The yarn you linked to has less than a thousand yards of merino with a little cashmere and silk - for more than twice the price of the merino one I bought. 

I couldn't afford it, and other than a small amount of cashmere and silk, I don't see what makes it so special to pay that amount of money for it!! I've just had another look - it has a stitch gauge listed that makes it appear thicker than laceweight. And the way the colours are shown, the hand paint look, you'd have to be very careful in selecting a pattern to use - it could be enhanced by the colour variegation, or totally lost in it! A lot of money to spend on something that might now work at all!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful colors, but beyond my budget I'm afraid!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

I love to crochet; but even if I were rich rich; I don't think so ..


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Gasp!!! I just had heart failure!! LOL! That is a bit much to pay. WOW


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I would have to see it first. Then buy a skein or 2 for myself and make a shawl or wrap with it. I would only spend this much on myself.


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

omg silk and cashmere really tempting


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> Would you spend this much money on a yarn like this? What would you make with it & for who?
> 
> I am truly thinking about buying one skein & making a shawl for myself. I would never spend this on one skein for any one else.
> 
> ...


The only problem I would have with buying this yarn, is choosing a color!! Yarn to die for!


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

In one word NO


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

bcleveland said:


> The only problem I would have with buying this yarn, is choosing a color!! Yarn to die for!


When you consider that it has 960 yds. , its really not that bad of a price.


----------



## soozilovestoknit (Nov 21, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> Would you spend this much money on a yarn like this? What would you make with it & for who?
> 
> I am truly thinking about buying one skein & making a shawl for myself. I would never spend this on one skein for any one else.
> 
> ...


Saw and felt this at Stitches Midwest. It is beautiful. If you have the money and a 1 skein project, go for it. There are other merino/silk combinations in just about every yarn line. Check them out too for comparison.


----------



## price90210 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have spent that much for yarn and even more. The quality is beyond belief.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Actually, it is not a bad price for this yarn. Merino/cashmere/silk. Beautiful blend, and great yardage. $50 for one project isn't an overboard price either. My niece wanted a mohair lace shawl, which cost me about $60. She was turning 18, and graduating. Granted, these blends cost much more than the acrylic. Sometimes acrylic and blends are just right for a project, especially if you need it wash and wear, but sometimes there is no substitute for the real thing.


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

That's 960 yards. Looking at it like that, not really so so bad.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I have seen yarn far more beautiful then this for less. Try this site http://gardenpartyfibers.com and see what you think. /index.php


kneonknitter said:


> Would you spend this much money on a yarn like this? What would you make with it & for who?
> 
> I am truly thinking about buying one skein & making a shawl for myself. I would never spend this on one skein for any one else.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mandy's Mom (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a skein of that and just love it! However, they DO put Gracie's Lace on sale occasionally, so I would wait for that. Sign up for their newsletter/sale announcements so you can take advantage of their stuff. I absolutely LOVE Fiesta yarns, and even though I'm on a severe yarn austerity program right now, I can dream! Plus, I can get out my tub of gossamer/lace weight yarn and touch and sigh and drool and . . . .well, you get the picture!


----------



## ClaireR (Dec 21, 2011)

I think we all need to indulge ourselves with a treat now and then and sometimes we should go for it; that is, unless the money should truly go to another, urgent need. Have fun, life is short............


----------



## lindawilson65 (Jul 28, 2013)

Treat yourself, the yarn is gorgeous! Now to figure out what color?????


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

That's not a bad price considering the yardage.
If I'm going to make a nice scarf or shawl and spend a lot of time knitting, I am going to use a quality yarn. I don't think you will be disappointed. Post a picture when you finish your project. The color variations of the yarn look beautiful.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Webs has a bison down/silk yarn for $45.00 a skein if you're feeling wealthy. 
http://www.yarn.com/product/buffalo-wool-co-sexy-yarn/?utm_source=national&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=8-13-13 I would love to see what it feels like.


----------



## Ginny Girl (Aug 11, 2013)

I wouldn't attempt it. too expensive to be frogged and I never knit anything that I haven't frogged at least twice.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I think it's gorgeous...I'd spend on it. It would definitely be a special garment. I'd also probably just do it once!


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> I have seen yarn far more beautiful then this for less. Try this site http://gardenpartyfibers.com and see what you think. /index.php


I checked some of these yarn, and all I saw was 109 yds for 40.00... I would not pay that for yarn made with onion skins


----------



## oopsfiled (Mar 11, 2013)

It is $5.00 for a 100 yards. Have you spent that before on other projects. We never count our hours of work. is it for you, would you spend $50.00 on a finished hand knit article
if you love it go for it.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Holy malolly! For myself, that yarn would have be spun out of gold for me to justify $50 for a 100 gram skein. But then I have nosebleeds when seeing the altitude of $30 for some yarns. So far the most expensive yarn I have been able to make myself buy was $15. 

That's a decision only you can make. Everyone is different. It _is_ beautiful yarn, but there is probably a yarn out there that you would like just as much but that costs considerably less.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

kneonknitter said:


> Would you spend this much money on a yarn like this? What would you make with it & for who?
> 
> I am truly thinking about buying one skein & making a shawl for myself. I would never spend this on one skein for any one else.
> 
> ...


I've done it before. I usually buy expensive yarns to make something for a dear friend that I've known for more than 40 years, and for my former Co-Workers that spend so much money ordering knit or crochet items from me. I like to make them something pretty like a shawlette or scarf with beaded silk for Christmas and their birthdays: They deserve it!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

I wouldn't; unless I won the lottery or sweepstakes! :lol: Even then, I would think long and hard about it. Some of these yarns are just way too expensive for a lot of us.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

raindancer said:


> I agree-Wow! So gorgeous! Wouldn't you feel like a million bucks wearing a shawl made out of that!! I really like the "pansies" color and the one I think is called "undersea gardens".
> 
> I think the price is not all that bad considering the yardage. I also think we need to treat ourselves once in awhile....so go for it!


Also, Fiesta Yarns has free patterns and they'll notify you on their website when they have special prices on their yarns. I like them.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

I agree with techmama-Knitpicks Shimmer is wonderful in all aspects. The Fiesta is great yarn, but I would like it even better with 20% discount!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

bcleveland said:


> I checked some of these yarn, and all I saw was 109 yds for 40.00... I would not pay that for yarn made with onion skins


The yarn is dyed with onion skins, not spun from it. It looks like this woman not only handspins her yarns, she dyes them with natural materials. This is a lot of work for one person to do, so she's charging for her time and expertise as much as for the fiber itself.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> Webs has a bison down/silk yarn for $45.00 a skein if you're feeling wealthy.
> http://www.yarn.com/product/buffalo-wool-co-sexy-yarn/?utm_source=national&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=8-13-13 I would love to see what it feels like.


Do you really want to know? I bought one of their (Bison's not Webs) double skeins for $56 several weeks ago of this stuff. Like, as my friend says, buttah. They inadvertantly had doubled the yardage in the skeins and sold it at the single skein price. Mine is emerald green and waiting for at least one more of the three shawls I have on the needles to be finished.


----------



## kimtheknitter (Mar 8, 2013)

A co-worker spent almost $100 on yarn to knit a wedding shawl for her neice - it was beautiful!


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> Would you spend this much money on a yarn like this? What would you make with it & for who?
> 
> I am truly thinking about buying one skein & making a shawl for myself. I would never spend this on one skein for any one else.
> 
> ...


Yes I would. It's really a preference. Plus it looks like a lot of yardage.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

It's nearly a thousand yards so it is a big skein- I'd have to feel it but it looks beautiful! Yes- I would weaken and buy it for a special project- definitely one that only needed one skein-and I would price check on the internet as well- but it would blow my yarn budget so it would have to be worth it.


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> Would you spend this much money on a yarn like this? What would you make with it & for who?
> 
> I am truly thinking about buying one skein & making a shawl for myself. I would never spend this on one skein for any one else.
> 
> ...


I am at a loss for words. This is absolutely gorgeous. I would suggest a dressy scarf for draping or a lacy top. Please let us know what you have made when it is completed.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

MyTrudy said:


> Trot down to / or order on line: My Rios, by Malabrigo Yarn. This is a soft, beautiful, pure merino super wash . Yummy yarn! Www.malabrigoyarn.com. I paid $14.00 for 210 yards, 100 gr.


Fiesta is $50 for 1000 yds. Your Malabrigo yarn (and I love Malabrigo and Manos del Uruguay!), came to $70 for a little more than 1000 yards.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Cashmere, Merino and silk . . . very luxurious but I'm a "wash and wear" kind of gal and probably wouldn't appreciate it. I was amazed at the colors available. Beautiful!


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

I would think of it only because the colors are so beautiful they truly are


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

Never ! There are many more beautiful yarns in the world. Have you seen any of these?

http://store.woolbecomesewe.com/silkgarden.html?gclid=CM_wn_CF-7gCFSHNOgodbnkArg

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=silk+and+wool+knitting+yarns&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8#bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&ei=8XkKUrzxH7Gw4AOE7IDIAQ&fp=852dd5cdb5fbf789&q=silk+and+wool+knitting+yarns&rls=en&sa=X&tbm=shop&ved=0CDoQsxg


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Not at this time,although at some point I might consider.


----------



## Akbruin (Jun 14, 2013)

After looking at the projects on Ravelry made of this, I kinda lost my initial enthusiasm. Although gorgeous colors, the high contrast color ways become a bit muddled for me....just my opinion, of course! I'm sure it would feel wonderful whilst knitting and wearing!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

It depends. If it was something for me or someone special, that was going to be a special one-time gift or something that was going to be worn til threadbare. Or, if I felt the yarn in the store and was willing to give up about a year's worth of impulse buys; then, Yes, I would. But,as a regular purchase, no.


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

Akbruin said:


> After looking at the projects on Ravelry made of this, I kinda lost my initial enthusiasm. Although gorgeous colors, the high contrast color ways become a bit muddled for me....just my opinion, of course! I'm sure it would feel wonderful whilst knitting and wearing!


Thanks for the idea to see projects on Ravelry. Helped a lot to see the yarn worked up.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

The yarn is gorgeous, but wow oh wow the cost. I'm on social security and a tight wad so have spent a ton if I pay seven or eight dollars on a skein. Do wish I could afford it though, haven't spoiled myself in quite a long while.


----------



## templetb (Mar 10, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> Would you spend this much money on a yarn like this? What would you make with it & for who?
> 
> I am truly thinking about buying one skein & making a shawl for myself. I would never spend this on one skein for any one else.
> 
> ...


It looks beautiful. But you can get "luxury" yarn for less. Have you tried www.colourmart.com? You can get cashmere and cashmere blends by the cone for less.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

You'd better check out shipping cost as well, before you splurge. Myself, I'd look for something similar but cheaper in a LYS.
Having said that, if you really want it, you might regret not going for it. It would make a beautiful shawl!


----------



## terril (Jan 31, 2011)

you know what ? If it makes you happy, do it. Nothing like rewarding yourself once in a while


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

You are right, its gorgeous, but so expensive...the knitpicks is so much cheaper but still beautiful.


----------



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

Well, it is 960 yards! I love the "Alaska" color way!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

I would buy it if I had something great in mind to knit. I bet in New York City, you can find scarves for upwards of $1,000. Just saying, there are those who can afford it. It would be a once in a lifetime thing for me though.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

On my budget, I couldn't do it, but if cost wasn't an issue, yeah I'd splurge on myself.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Fiesta Yarns are glorious things.\

Knitting is a hobby and a luxury. You can buy ready made things very cheaply without the work. Not as nice as your own work? But they are inexpensive.

I think this skein has almost 900 yards and it will make a fab shawl. Worth working on it will be a heirloom piece.

Enjoy.


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

kneonknitter said:


> Would you spend this much money on a yarn like this? What would you make with it & for who?
> 
> I am truly thinking about buying one skein & making a shawl for myself. I would never spend this on one skein for any one else.
> 
> ...


Have you ever been to www.fabulousyarns.com?


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Well it is part silk and part cashmire. I don't know who I would do that for except my mother perhaps.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I guess the cashmere 15% makes the difference. I would probably go for the Knitpicks.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

I have felt this yarn and it is extremely soft. The colors are vibrant. I'm saving up to buy a skein for myself!
Donna K


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

raindancer said:


> I agree-Wow! So gorgeous! Wouldn't you feel like a million bucks wearing a shawl made out of that!! I really like the "pansies" color and the one I think is called "undersea gardens".
> 
> I think the price is not all that bad considering the yardage. I also think we need to treat ourselves once in awhile....so go for it!


I agree. We often pay $5 for 100 yards. $50 for a project (I'm sorry to say) isn't uncommon these days. IF you can afford it and IF it is what you are looking for, then it's not that pricey. They have retailers listed on the site; look and see if there is one near you so you can get the feel of it. After all, it's part cashmere and made in the USA. Those facts mean a lot.


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

I read on here where someone paid 40 dollars to make a pair of socks. Would you buy a pair of socks for 40 dollars????? Go for it.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Go for it! You only live once!


----------



## 02KNIT (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes,it is beautiful, soft and would make stray shawl.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Okay I was sipping on water and about choked because the first thing I saw was the price. The colors are brilliant I love all of them. However, I married for love and not for money. My wallet would not be happy with me if I even contemplated purchasing just one skein. (sigh)


----------



## Suzeluvs2stix (Jun 11, 2011)

I bought 4 skeins of Starburst in Caramel Apple for a vest and the Petals Cowl kit in African Violet at Stitches last Sunday. I had a 20% off coupon. I have to finish the afghan I am working on before I can lovingly cast these beauties on needles. The yarn is worth every penny.


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

No, I wouldn't pay that much, altho the most I spent on any yarn was $20 for camel yarn.


----------



## Suzeluvs2stix (Jun 11, 2011)

destinyarnshop said:


> You can buy it cheaper at your LYS. Fiesta Yarns adds about $3 to the price when you buy it online directly from them. Then they cheat the yarn shops out of the sale by offering a 20% discount. I am dropping this yarn from my store and will never do business with them again. If I were you, I'd go for the Knitpicks yarn...anything but support this company.


Not a great business builder to send people to the competition. If you are a LYS, why not offer the discount to your customers and sell on volume (think Big Box retailers).


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

nope not me" But then I would rather use that money on new needles. to each his own" If wearing something luxuruious makes you feel great then I say go for it!


kneonknitter said:


> Would you spend this much money on a yarn like this? What would you make with it & for who?
> 
> I am truly thinking about buying one skein & making a shawl for myself. I would never spend this on one skein for any one else.
> 
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Are you a woman of a certain age? If so, you should definitely treat yourself to this. You deserve it.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Only in my dreams!!


----------



## RhondaP (Jun 26, 2011)

Not me. There's a lot cheaper out there.

Try Webs (yarn.com), Little Knits and lots of others.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Guilty! It was a tough decision the first time, but it gets easier and easier! 
I don't know if that's good or bad, but I feel as if I am helping the economy.


----------



## bprout (Feb 11, 2012)

I just paid $35.00 for a skein of yarn for a shawl ! I didn't regret it. My sister will get the lace shawl !


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I think as much time and effort as knitting a shawl takes, $50 for yarn isn't too horrible! I would do it...but then, I have been known to do stuff that most people wouldn't even consider! )


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, I would. In fact I spent $84.00 for 660 yds of silk and merino fingering weight hand dyed from a fiber fest. It is wonderful and I am looking for the perfect pattern for it.


----------



## caseykey (Jun 14, 2013)

WOW, Yikes!!! I would want to see it in person, however the colors are gorgeous. If you like/love it, then by all means and enjoy your project. Lucky you.


----------



## martimac57 (Apr 21, 2012)

I think I would save up and spring for a skein
Can't think f a nicer person to spoil than myself. Lol
And knit that dream project I have always wanted to knit.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

The price seems reasonable for the yardage, and their colors are gorgeous.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> Would you spend this much money on a yarn like this? What would you make with it & for who?
> 
> I am truly thinking about buying one skein & making a shawl for myself. I would never spend this on one skein for any one else.
> 
> ...


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

you won't know til you try it


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

No I wouldn't buy it...I like using nice yarns but not that nice!!!


----------



## kanddmom (Apr 2, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Thanks for the reply, Babe. Since I saw the post I keep coming back to look at the yarn again and again... I really NEED some if this... I love the colors!
> 
> Again, I think it is a good price for the yardage... Perhaps those that think the price is outrageous didn't notice that it was for almost 1000 yards.
> 
> ...


Amy, I agree with you. I wonder if all those who keep mentioning the high price haven't considered the price per yard breakdown. How many of us have paid $20+ for half as much yarn that wasn't merino, silk and cashmere!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm with you raindancer! We even like the same colors. I put this site in my favorites. Stash out of control now.



raindancer said:


> I agree-Wow! So gorgeous! Wouldn't you feel like a million bucks wearing a shawl made out of that!! I really like the "pansies" color and the one I think is called "undersea gardens".
> 
> I think the price is not all that bad considering the yardage. I also think we need to treat ourselves once in awhile....so go for it!


----------



## MarilynBT (Jan 8, 2013)

If you buy this yarn, be sure you make it up for someone who will really appreciate it. I spent $25 per skein for some hand knit socks for each of my daughters and daughters in law (five total) one Christmas a few years ago, and my youngest daughter acted like I had insulted her. she quickly got put on the list of people I don't knit for.


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

Looks like a bargain to me. Merino, silk and cashmere mix, sounds like a dream mix to me ....soft, sturdy, beautiful seems perfect to me...and with that yardage you'll have enough to make 2 scarves, 1 for you, 1 to sell.


----------



## Mamasmurf (Feb 9, 2013)

My word - I'd never spend that much for a skein of yarn!


----------



## Percy (Jun 25, 2012)

I say, you only live once. If you want to try it and it makes you happy,GO FOR IT. Make sure you know what you want to make out of it so you buy enough. I am thinking of getting some for myself. It does look like beautiful yarn.


----------



## megreeves (Feb 26, 2011)

As long as you can eat, go for it!!!! It is beautiful! It will not only be a garment and exercise for your brain, it will also serve as "entertainment" for a period of time! Not such a bad deal considering all the purposes it will serve!


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

Maybe if I won the lottery and money wasn't an issue. Oh ya, guess ya have to play to win


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

YUM!!! Love the yarn. I also like the reply from OZ about it costing less than going out for a dinner. And there are so many more hours of entertainment from that yarn. I say buy it if you love it. I'm jealous.

Denise G


----------



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

I would go to Elann.com I am sure they have something very similar for a song and a dance. I LOVE elann! I buy almost everything I knit from them. Only $5 shipping and you get it in 2 days! They are out of Canada.


----------



## janete (May 5, 2011)

I love elann.com also. Have brought many, many skeins
from them and I get it in two days. The prices are genenerally 50% off and name brands. One bulky I bought
was $30 a skein, at elann $10. Can't beat that. 
Check out the website.
Janet


----------



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

Janet, I don't like to knit with synthetic yarns for most things, I guess I have turned into a "yarn snob" but if it were not for Elann I would have to knit with very cheap yarns. I have found that the acrylic's don't wash well and get fuzzy with the first wash. Being disabled and an Army Vet I rarely have any money left over to buy yarn anyhow. My supply is low and found that that sparks "creativity". Trying to be "creative" now with a 3 stranded "ugly as heck" yarn, pink, yellow and green, its hideous. I think I am going to make a shawl out of it, my neighbors house are those colors so I'll give it to her. Here is a pic of it, someone gave me 6 skeins of it!


----------



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

pic did not load........


----------



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks like moldy pink lace yarn to me. Kept in a very damp and dark basement!!! EW.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Gee looks like a lot of money to me. Me, I like free best but always have a coupon when I go shopping for yarn.


----------



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

Goodwill type stores seem to always have yarn, sometimes some top notch stuff! I made a sweater out of icelandic yarn that cost me $8, I got 8 skeins of it.


----------



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh, I set a match to this yarn and it melted so its synthetic, it looks and feels like cotton, I was shocked!


----------



## janete (May 5, 2011)

Hi,
I use the less expensive yarns for projects that I donate to the local hospital. I started a monthly donation from a group of women I meet with weekly. Some do sweaters, hats, crocheted and knitted, blankets. I have done those as well as socks. The hospital is very grateful and the projects are great. Makes everyone happy all around. 
Janet


----------



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

I just started doing that Janet. I am making a colorful hat for Chemo patients. I also am encouraging my knitting group to do the same. I was told to only use acrylic because people have allergies, etc. This hat is almost done, just have to re-learn the kitchener stitch!


----------



## janete (May 5, 2011)

Good for you. They will be appreciated and members will get to use up bits and pieces of their stash.


----------



## janete (May 5, 2011)

check out the hand painted yarns on Etsy.com
Too many to mention, perhaps it will be a better fit.
Janet


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

CBCAROL said:


> kneonknitter said:
> 
> 
> > Would you spend this much money on a yarn like this? What would you make with it & for who?
> ...


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> Would you spend this much money on a yarn like this? What would you make with it & for who?
> 
> I am truly thinking about buying one skein & making a shawl for myself. I would never spend this on one skein for any one else.
> 
> ...


When you figure the yardage, almost 1,000, that is not a bad price. I just spent $15 per skein of only 92 yards of Alpaca -had to buy three skeins - for a scarf for a grandson. He's worth it!

From the written description and content, as well as the fabulous colors, I'd buy it in a heartbeat if my stash wasn't so large. As it is I'm bookmarking it for future reference!


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> Would you spend this much money on a yarn like this? What would you make with it & for who?
> 
> Sorry, wrong button.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

iris925 said:


> kneonknitter said:
> 
> 
> > Would you spend this much money on a yarn like this? What would you make with it & for who?
> ...


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Would you buy 5 skeins of yarn for a project? What if the skeind were $10.00 each?
> THAT is $50.00 for 1000 yds!


So many great comments & advice. Some positive & some negative, but, a lot of them did put the purchase into perspective for me. I am going to treat myself to this fabulous yarn!
Thanks for all the input my KP family!!


----------



## michelleanne (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi
I'm with mopgenorth on this. I'm all for spoiling oneself, however I think there are better yarns out there. If I was going to spend money on wool with cahsmere in it I wouldn't go for a variegated colour scheme. I think the beauty of the yarn is lost in the change in colourways. Merino is beautiful to work with, likewise need he best you can get, and again, best in one colour to show off its beautiful weave/finish.

So yes, spend the money, but look for a better yarn perhaps.


----------



## Babe18 (Mar 24, 2013)

Good for you! You won't be sorry.

Do let us know how in love you are once you get it!

Enjoy,

Babe


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

There is no way that I could even think about splurging like that right now. If you have a pattern and know what you want to wear it for and can afford it then it's your call. Can't figure out if you want to be talked into it or out of it  I would say there are just as beautiful yarn for a lot less.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I know what you mean.  Considering the fiber content it is bound to be expensive. The dyeing is gorgeous.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Again, if you use 1000 yds of yarn to make a garment, what does it matter if you have to buy 5 skeins of 200 yds each for $10.00 each OR 1 skein of 1000 yds for $50.00?


----------



## xoxo (May 12, 2011)

I have one that is 85% cashmere, 15% silk...spent $84 on it. It was for me and it was worth every penny. Not sure I would spend that on someone else though, unless they were very special.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

xoxo said:


> I have one that is 85% cashmere, 15% silk...spent $84 on it. It was for me and it was worth everyone penny. Not sure I would spend that on someone else though, unless they were very special.


Exactly! Special being one of my kids, period lol. Your yarn must be exquisite! Where in Az are you?


----------



## xoxo (May 12, 2011)

Phoenix/Scottsdale


----------



## ohgirl48 (May 9, 2013)

When you consider the price of a good quality yarn that is say 200 yards, the price probably isn't that extreme. However, we all have to live within our own budgets.
I would certainly not buy this one online unless I had seen it in person to look at how it is spun and feel it.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

xoxo said:


> Phoenix/Scottsdale


Are there any LYS near you? I went to Sally Knits in Glendale but wasn't thrilled with it.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

The yarn is absolutely beautiful & very colorful. Yes, if I could afford it, I would spend money to buy it.... but not too often, like perhaps once per year!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> The yarn is absolutely beautiful & very colorful. Yes, if I could afford it, I would spend money to buy it.... but not too often, like perhaps once per year!


Irene, this is such an elaborate treat I probably would only do it once every 10 years lol. The last time I spent loads of money on yarn for myself was 10 years ago. I had a wedding to go to & I had been lusting after this linen yarn at my LYS. My DH said...'I want you to get it. You never knit for yourself.' It was $20 a skein at the time, so it's all relative. I needed 12 skeins. I LOVE the blouse I made & wear it to all special occasions. Today I can spend $50 on my self, but, only one skein. DH's voice resonates in my head 'buy it! buy it!' so I think I will.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> Irene, this is such an elaborate treat I probably would only do it once every 10 years lol. The last time I spent loads of money on yarn for myself was 10 years ago. I had a wedding to go to & I had been lusting after this linen yarn at my LYS. My DH said...'I want you to get it. You never knit for yourself.' It was $20 a skein at the time, so it's all relative. I needed 12 skeins. I LOVE the blouse I made & wear it to all special occasions. Today I can spend $50 on my self, but, only one skein. DH's voice resonates in my head 'buy it! buy it!' so I think I will.


Go ahead, and treat yourself! You deserve it!


----------

